# Lincoln & Scout's CERF Antics



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lincoln and Scout had their annual CERF eye exams on Saturday. This year, I took them into the office in their new doggie stroller. Of course, the minute we got into the waiting room, they went NUTS, climbing over each other and trying to jump out of the stroller and wanting to meet the entire staff (but they could not - I had them tightly tethered to it!) 

Two staffers came over to put drops in their eyes to dilate them. Of course, that made them even more nuts because they thought they were going to get some kisses and attention. As we tried to hold their heads straight, the one woman with the drops said, "One for the eye....one for the hand....one for the floor!" as the drops flew everywhere. After that, we were quickly shuttled into the exam room. Soon, someone came in to take my credit card payment in advance so I could make a quick getaway afterwards. 

The veterinary ophthalmologist was very nice and did their exam while they were in the stroller. It worked out fine, except Scout (being jealous!) kept getting in the way when he was examining Lincoln. 

After we came out and I was waiting for my copy of the paperwork, a couple came out of another room with their bulldog. The woman took one look at my boys in the stroller (still crazy, of course) and she said to her husband, "Honey, pick up the dog" meaning her dog, of course. I assured her Lincoln and Scout would not be able to get out of the stroller as her husband took their dog to their car. 

Most of the staff there seemed pretty immune to them, except one woman who just loved them and came over for lots of kisses (wet ones!) and hugs. They were in heaven!

All in all, I think it went much better than last year, when Lincoln decided to bark at the other dogs while we were waiting in the waiting area. And then he peed in the exam room.

I can't wait until next year! Ha ha. :biggrin1:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

LOVE!! Love the stroller. Cute!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

They look so cute in their stroller. Havanese can seem wild but it's only cause they want to lay with anyone and anything! Good thing it's only once a year lol.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

OMG they look so cute in their stroller. I guess I may have to get one for my two, it makes it so much easier to get around.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

haha! Scout and Lincoln sound like a hoot! I hope I get to meet them when I'm in CA in April! 

PS: Love the stroller pic!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I have to admit....they do look pretty cute in that stroller!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I love the stroller and the dogs in it. Thanks for the story. I am dreading my CERF trip with the two of them. Last time I just had Kodi and that was a horror. He kept trying to escape while waiting for his eyes to dilate.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

They are so cute in the stroller and I love the story....


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

How could faces like that be scary???? They are adorable!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Jane, it was hilarious to read Lincoln and Scout's antics. Thanks for the chuckles! They look so adorable in their stroller. I can't imagine anyone thinking Havs could be dangerous around any dog, let alone a bulldog!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Okay, that's reason number two that a stroller would be a great idea! Vet visits. Number one was a safe place for Sedona to observe outdoor play dates when she doesn't want to participate, but vet visits are a great reason too. I need one or two more great reasons in order to convince DH. He's not as against the idea as he once was.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ohmygosh, Jane! Those boys keep you on your toes. You still need a second pair of hands to help keep them from going nuts. LOL! Next year, I can come over and help m'boy Lincoln, and you can try to keep Scout in line, and then we can go out for lunch afterwards. 

The bulldog owner was funny! If she only knew...


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lina, if you are able to get up to the Bay Area when you are in here in April, we will definitely have to have a get together!! I would love to meet you and Kubrick in the flesh and fur!

Susan, so Steve is starting to warm to the idea of a stroller?? Maybe when he pushed my stroller at the Santa Clara gathering, he saw that it wasn't as bad as he'd imagined? Hmmm, I'll try to think of a few more reasons and send them your way!

And Kimberly, I might just take you up on that next year! Mid-February, okay? I took the 8:30 am appt on Sat morning. There was only that one other patient there....that was a good time to go....maybe we'll do breakfast afterwards instead!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Jane,

I too love stories and pictures about Lincoln and Scout....they are so cute in the stroller.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Okay, that's reason number two that a stroller would be a great idea! Vet visits. Number one was a safe place for Sedona to observe outdoor play dates when she doesn't want to participate, but vet visits are a great reason too. I need one or two more great reasons in order to convince DH. He's not as against the idea as he once was.


A stroller could be their own "motor" home and you don't need to buy gas for it.:biggrin1:
Seriously my neighbor has one and calls it her crate on wheels.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I love the stroller pic and vet visit story. I can't even imagine what in the world was going through that bulldog owner's mind??? Vicious Havs??? ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How cute to see Lincoln and Scout in the stroller! I had to laugh at their antics at the vet! They sound pretty well behaved to me--at least when I've been at our vet--all kinds of "crazies" come in there! My boys just stand there looking at them in disbelief!(knock on wood).That bulldog owner will be in for a surprise..:der:..just wait! You'll have the last laugh!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Those boys were too cute in there stoller...I need one but for a lab,cocker,and a hav...hahahaha good luck on that one!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Jane I can just hear that owner now, "there were these two vicious moptop dogs that kept trying to bully my sweet bulldog"ound:


----------

